# so where are we sending people for "value" food?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

so whats the consensus, guys? 

People are constantly coming to me for advice on Food...most of them roll their eyes at me when I quote Acana/Orijen type prices. 

In the past, I wouldn't hesitate in sending them to Natura for Healthwise. I'm not a great fan any longer after the takeover but I'm not sure I'd send them to Diamond Naturals or 4Health over Healthwise. I'd probably still opt for Healthwise to be honest.

Any other options? I'd like to have a decent list of $1 or less/lbs foods to turn people to.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

totw wetlands or high rpairie...canidae grain free.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

What about Kirkland from Costco? I actually know nothing about the product but I've always read it's "not bad" for a cheaper food. For a higher end grain-free, I'm pretty sure TOTW can't be beat when it comes to cost.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love that question as I am trying to think of any! Hmmmm Blue? I can't even really think of any though! Just bought core (reduced fat) for $59.99 But~( I had a 3 dollar off coupon and another store coupon for 5 dollars more YAHOO!!!) for a 26 lb bag. so guess thats not one LOL:biggrin:! But then with what I feed the dogs and I get so much out of it, its hard I guess to explain that to some people the old feed less and they will still be healthy and get all they nutirents they need! Try telling them the old story on how much less you feed, and how much less poop in the yard with the better quality foods, see if you get any takers on the champion then!


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

Merrick Whole Earth Farms, both kibble and grainless canned. Since Merrick stopped selling online they are sending people to Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com For the time being all Merrick products are 20% off with free shipping. 

Use code FREESHIP50MPC at checkout.

Kibble is priced at $1.00 lb less 20%. 13 oz cans are $1.25 less 20%.

We've been feeding it in rotation and are very pleased. I think it's the best value in "natural" pet food going. (I have not tried Diamond Naturals or Kirkland.)


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> totw wetlands or high rpairie...canidae grain free.




yeah, RC. I think you're right. TOTW has been going on sale recently at my local Farm store for $34.99 for their big bags. I actually sent a friend there...it was more than she wanted to spend but I talked her into it.

Yeah, guys, I really think Diamond stuff is hands down our best value pick to send people to...4Health(if you have a TSC store), Kirkland(if you have Costco), or Diamond Naturals......I consider most of these about the same and wouldn't be surprised if they are actually the same food. For those wishing to spend a LITTLE more, I think TOTW. 

There you have it, I'm recommending Diamond. Oh my god. :wink:


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I have never tried it, but Diamond Naturals seems to be a good choice for those on a tighter pet food budget. All of the feed stores around here sell lots and lots of it, ever since the economy has taken such a terrible down turn. The lady that is in charge of the pet food ordering and stock at our busiest feed store, told me it has been their top seller for a couple of years. No complaints with the food, at all. The next step up would be Taste of the Wild, I think.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Fromm is pretty affordable, and privately owned. It's equivalent with Innova IMO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Precise and Precise Plus. Independently owned, made in the U.S.A. Decent quality and affordable. (The Plus costs a bit more, though.)


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i recommend diamond naturals.

fromm and blue is very very pricey here....


----------

